# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Группа Sweet Home Chicago в Музее Звука

## TickNick

Одесская группа Sweet home Chicago порадуют Вас новыми популярными хитами блюза и рок-н-ролла в своем исполнении. А продолжением вечера до поздней ночи будет джем-сейшн! С Вами мы устроим ночь блюза и рок-н-ролла!
Ждем Вас в 21:00 на Жуковского 13
!

----------

